# i3 fails to start after shutdown by power button



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 11, 2022)

I was trying to help my wife's company by working on their old Windows system and got into the habit of using the power button to shutdown the system. This carried over to my FreeBSD box for three days in a row and now i3 won't start properly.

I get an i3.core file. I had also gotten a xclock.core and a xterm.core, the first time this morning. I reinstalled i3 to see if it might fix the issue on its own and I no longer get the xclock or xterm cores.

dmesg says:

vm_fault: pager read error, pid 1209 (i3)
pid 1209 (i3), jid0, uid 1001: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)

> Warning: Could not resolve keysym XF86KbdLcdMenu5 (along with a host of other keysyms)
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
vm_fault: pager read error, pid 8823 (urxvtd)
Bus error
vm_fault: pager read error, pid 8818 (i3)
xinit: connection to X server lost

A little help, please.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

Is the system configured to immediately switch off when pressing the power button? That's typically a BIOS/UEFI setting, this should be set to 4 sec. delay. Then a (short) press of the power button will do a graceful shutdown, instead of switching it off immediately (which could cause filesystem corruption).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 11, 2022)

I just click on it. No four second hold. Everything else seems to work from the terminal. I3 actually starts for one second before closing


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 11, 2022)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
>Warning: Could not resolve keysym XF86BrightnessAuto
.
.
.
and a whole bunch more XF86xxxxx things.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 12, 2022)

Booted up this morning and noticed this message:

Starting dbus.
vm_fault: pager read error, pid 1052 (dbus-daemon)
vm_fault: pager read error, pid 1052 (dbus-daemon)
Bus error (core dumped)
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start dbus

Might it be as simple as reinstalling dbus?

edit: Well, not starting it didn't fix anything.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 12, 2022)

zpool status -v

status: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data corruption.

action: Restore the file in question if possible. Otherwise restore the entire pool from backup.

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:
//usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.1.8.8

I've not learned how to use zfs enough to do any of that so looking for guidance on what to try. Should I just reinstall expat?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2022)

ZFS detected an issue with that file. If this is a redundant array a scrub should be able to fix it. If it's not a redundant array then you will need to restore that file some other way. Reinstalling textproc/expat2 would certainly do the trick.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 12, 2022)

Reinstalling expat2 fixed it. Thanks!


----------

